# Looking for a pig roaster to rent



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

I have a big time hankerin' to roast a 40-60 pound pig for the 4th of July in Sargent for a few hungry friends. Does anyone have a line on where I can rent a cooking unit for a weekend?


----------



## ankle-deep (Sep 2, 2005)

I've got this rotisserie that we use to roast pigs. 

Craig 
1-409-256-6902


----------



## alien750 (May 21, 2010)

*More Pics*

Here are some more pics of the rotisserie that ankle-deep posted and also a short video.:cheers:


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

Great pics! I can smell it cookin' through the monitor.
How long did the guest of honour get to ride the spit?


----------



## ankle-deep (Sep 2, 2005)

Those two pigs were around 40# on the hoof. We cooked them for around 5 hours........coulda used a little more heat.


----------



## dieselmaker (Jul 6, 2007)

_Ive got one to if you need it. It has a pipe that goes through the pig and is self contained with the fire below ( no fire on the ground ) I did a 60# hog on it and it will hold a 100# easy. PM me if you want to use it. _

_Thats it in my Avatar _

_Jason_


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

Thank you for the generous offer. I found one yesterday at a All Occasions in Bellaire. It is an open pit model with a heavy duty rotisserie. The big event for me will happen in Sargent on the July 4th weekend. With the pit and pig found, it is time to get out the invite list (my wife just rolls her eyes - go figure :spineyes I am having a great time researching all the stuff I need to do. I'll report good or bad, what happens.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

howza 'bout a real BBQ pit... dig a deep trench, coal up a buncha' mesquite, oak, maybe some pecan, throw down a screen over it, an' roast thet pig under some thin sheet iron:smile:
sop it onect ina while with vinegar, lemons and shortnin. 
dont let th' drunks fall inta it.


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

I just have to report on the first Elm Lane Pig Roast in Sargent.
The brining and marinading started on Saturday morning at 8:00 AM. I learned a 120 qt. Igloo is not big enough for a 84 pound pig. (I found that out Friday when I picked her up - we had to cut the back legs off to stuff her in the box.) Used a marinade of apple juice , kosher salt, cinnamon, worchestershire sauce and brown sugar. Shot the big ol girl full and then filled the box with 9 - 2 qt. bottles of apple cider, a lot of water , kosher salt, brown sugar, peppercorns and bay leaves.
Sunday morning, we cranked up the fire and got the pig on 1 1/2 hours later than I wanted. I found out how tough pig skin is and my good friend Louis saved the day by making a needle that would actually work. I put some potatoes, onion and pineapple in the cavity and stiched her up and the roast was on.
Then the uh-ohs started. I used too small of a gauge of stainless steel wire to tie the spine to the rotisserie rod. All four ties were broke about an hour in and the pig started shifting more than it should. No worries - we were on the watch and bound her up in a foil girdle. She began to brown up beautifully and the smell began to fill the warm summer day. 
As we approached ( we is me, my nephew Phillip Froehlich and Bubba Gunter) the estimated cooking time, we were a little under the temp I was looking for (160-170) but the day of shifting was taking its toll. I feared the meat would fall off into the fire ( I don't think you can over do the trussing part of this.)We decided to leave her on until about two minutes before she fell off. :biggrin: By this time, about 50 people showed up and it was time to strip her down - many thanks to Jason M for his expert guidance in getting the pork to the table. Our friends put on an incredible display of culinary art, beans, salads defying description, stuffed eggs and peppers, and some out of the world desserts - you just can't beat Americana pot luck meals!!
We are grateful to our country and were able to celebrate the 4th in a fashion that had God smiling down on us.
If I can figure out how to do it, I'll post some pics.


----------

